# Fillmore Oak Creek Help



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Between honey dues and the boys baseball games I have not had a weekend that I could get out and try it fill my late season Southern region turkey tag. I've told my better halve that this weekend I'm going to take off come hell, rain, or high water. I was thinking about hitting the Fillmore, Oak Creek area up Fouls Creek, Whiskey Creek, or the main Oak City Canyon. It's been a while since I was last in the area. Do these areas hold birds or would I be better off trying some other area?

400bull


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

To tell you the honest truth you would be better off somewhere else. There just isn't any birds up there anymore, not like they used to be anyway. I had three friends with tags on the early hunt and none of them got one. I don't think I will even apply next year.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

D-rake,

I don't care if I get a bird or not. I applied for that tag so I could use it as reason to get out and scout the area for a future deer tag. I'll be spending as much or more time looking for good "bucky" areas as I will be looking for a bird. If I just so happen to run accross a Tom, that's iceing on the cake. It's good to know if the population is down, I wont set my exspecations as high. 

400bull


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

Have at her! Most of the turkeys I have seen this year have been in the main Oak Creek Caynon or Whiskey Creek, both are good deer areas so good luck.


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

So how did you do?


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Baseball games, practices, and honey dues took up all my time. I was able to get out one weekend with my oldest boy. We did not see any birds but we did see a couple bucks that just might be worth while looking for latter on in the year.

400bull


----------

